# HIV Hep C



## Angel_Delight (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi,

Right, we've chosen a country and narrowed the clinics down that we'd like to go with.  The only concern we have now is the testing for HIV and Hep C.  I know that these can live in your body for several months without being detected through testing, so there is a 'theoretical' chance of these being transferred to the recipient should the donor have it.  Are there any reported cases of these or any other diseases being transferred?  Has anyone done any research?  I can't see much on here regarding it...

Many thanks


----------

